# Rideshare insurance (Gap coverage) in Montana help



## MTDave (Jul 30, 2016)

Since Uber just started up here in MT I am finding it impossible to find Ride-sharing insurance to cover my vehicle. I can get a full blown commercial policy but it would cost an unbelievable amount of money. Does anyone know of an Insurance company that writes a rides-sharing policy in Montana?


----------



## Alman (Jun 29, 2016)

Conncticut is one of the hardest places to get ride share insurance..but geico has program thru their commercial division and is only 150 more year..can't see why they won't insure you in Montana


----------



## MTDave (Jul 30, 2016)

Just got off the phone with Geico, not writing rideshare insurance in MT as of yet. No timetable for it. Not going to risk my insurance coverage by driving without it since my current insurance company has said I would be denied coverage if I had an accident.


----------

